# If you could add a button to your TiVo remote, what would it be?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Stolen from the Tivo questions on twitter and facebook. Since they don't post the polls/questions here.

If you could add any button to the Tivo remote what would it be?

I was trying to come up with something but I couldn't think of anything except maybe a transfer button.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

One button to the on demand section. 

Switch between active tuners


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Live TV should switch between active tuners already if I remember correctly.


----------



## sddave (May 2, 2008)

Would like to have a button to go to standby


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Live TV should switch between active tuners already if I remember correctly.


You are probably right. I don't have that button on my Harmony and my S2DT remote has all the letters rubbed off so the live button isn't visible, so I rarely use it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, the Live Button toggles between tuners.

I'd like a button that goes directly to Search.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

AV receiver power toggle. That's about the only thing I have to keep my receiver remote nearby for.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> You are probably right. I don't have that button on my Harmony and my S2DT remote has all the letters rubbed off so the live button isn't visible, so I rarely use it.


LiveTV is on the touchscreen on my Harmony One. It switches between tuners.

For me, I wish that the TiVo remote had the Now Playing List button on it. This button is on the Harmony remote, again on the touchscreen.

Even though just pressing the TiVo button twice is _almost_ as fast on the TiVo remote, it'd be cool if it could be just one click.


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

A button that will display available disk space.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

manage season passes/nowplaying on other TiVo DVRs in house - though I guess that is more menu

hhmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ooh ooh I know now - the one that irks me and makes me keep the TV remote around

the ability to change the channel on the actual TV


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ooh ooh I know now - the one that irks me and makes me keep the TV remote around
> 
> the ability to change the channel on the actual TV


I agree with the ability to change the channel on the actual TV from the TiVo remote. I would like to see that, the ability to activate or deactivate my PIP on the TV, and the ability to activate or deactivate Closed Captioning, for those times when too many people in the room are talking and the audio on the program is soft anyway.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like a button that would make all the scrolling ads running across the bottom of my screen during a program GO AWAY.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

There is suppose to be a way to make the power button send two different power off/on signals.


----------



## rchmnd52 (Feb 2, 2003)

I vote for a Closed Captioning toggle button.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd like for it to be a programmable button with no predefined function; could use a couple of them


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

retired_guy said:


> I'd like for it to be a programmable button with no predefined function; could use a couple of them


Gray screen remover.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

RoyK said:


> Gray screen remover.


Called It!


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

netringer said:


> AV receiver power toggle. That's about the only thing I have to keep my receiver remote nearby for.


You already CAN do this. My tivo remote is programmed to turn on and off BOTH my Sony TV and my denon receiver with a single button press. The Tivo menus guide you through the procedure.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sddave said:


> Would like to have a button to go to standby


+1

There is actually a discrete Standby remote code already, so I do have it programmed on my URC-6131, but it's not assigned to any button on the peanut.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

kevinwill1 said:


> and the ability to activate or deactivate Closed Captioning,





rchmnd52 said:


> I vote for a Closed Captioning toggle button.


+me

What they could do is give you the ability to change a button. I never use Aspect, and rarely use Input. Let me change those to other functions.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

scandia101 said:


>


:up::up::up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Karl Childers said:


> A button that will display available disk space.


Heck, I would be fine if it even took a few presses when in now playing (and was consistently accurate).

A PIP button that actually worked (though I often use my Toshiba XS32's PIP feature to watch something from ITS hard drive while doing Tivo 'maintenance' like skimming through the To Do list)..


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Besides a button for the Now Playing list (like every other DVR)...

I would like an "off" button. On a current TiVo, this would trigger standby mode. On a future TiVo, it might trigger a low-power sleep mode.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

I third the Closed Captioning toggle button. How to turn CC on is quite horrible and hidden at the moment. That or a real PAUSE without ad button, but atleast that can be programmed on a remote (pause + clear).


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

PiP


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't use the TiVo remote, but if it had a trackball for simpler text entry I might do it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For the HD models, CC toggle.
For all models, List.

Also, fix the TV input mode so it can work on TVs you must navigate the menu to get to the input.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

classicsat said:


> For the HD models, CC toggle.


Hey, why not add TiVo-side CC rendering to the S2, and have the CC button for all units?



> _Also, fix the TV input mode so it can work on TVs you must navigate the menu to get to the input._


+1

although I'm not sure how they'd actually do that.


----------



## rbtconsultants (Dec 16, 2002)

I am able to turn my tv on and off with the peanut power button, and control the volume and mute on my surround sound receiver, but I can't turn the power on/off on my receiver. That is pretty much the only reason I need a second remote. So a button for that. 

Bob


----------



## oregonman (Jul 1, 2002)

Sleep button. For the TV, not the Tivo. This is the only reason that I replaced the peanut with a universal remote.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

kevinwill1 said:


> ... for those times when too many people in the room are talking and the audio on the program is soft anyway.


I'd like a button to mute the spouse and kids.

Actually, I'd like a button to launch directly into Streambaby.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> Besides a button for the Now Playing list (like every other DVR)...


I love that button on my TiVo remote.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

sddave said:


> Would like to have a button to go to standby


This.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> This.


I've got that button too on my TiVo remote.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't understand why anyone would ever go into standby mode. I've owned 6 different tivos and directivos over the years and I have never gone into standby mode. My understanding is that it does not spin the disk down and it does not stop live buffering.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever go into standby mode. I've owned 6 different tivos and directivos over the years and I have never gone into standby mode. My understanding is that it does not spin the disk down and it does not stop live buffering.


Standby re-enables the parental controls, plus RF passthrough on older models.

Most DVRs, including the TiVo, use about the same amount of power when in standby. That's because their CPUs do not support power management functions. They are not capable of sleep like a computer. If the DVR is going to consume 32-35 watts no matter what, then it makes sense to buffer all the time.

The newest DVR CPUs do incorporate power management. They support sleep modes that consume as little as 1 watt -- under 10 watts if the disk is left spinning -- and are able to awake for scheduled recordings and network requests. If a future TiVo were to incorporate such a CPU and sleep mode, then a standby/sleep/off button would be invaluable.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

jbernardis said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever go into standby mode.


Standby enables RF passthrough in series 2 models. If you're using coax output, cable channels will be fuzzy if the Tivo isn't in standby.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> I don't understand why anyone would ever go into standby mode. I've owned 6 different tivos and directivos over the years and I have never gone into standby mode. My understanding is that it does not spin the disk down and it does not stop live buffering.


It frees up tuners for suggestions. On series 2s it allows RF passthrough for live analog cable TV.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Standby mode also prevents recordings from being interrupted by the Emergency Alert System.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Stormspace said:


> You are probably right. I don't have that button on my Harmony and my S2DT remote has all the letters rubbed off so the live button isn't visible, so I rarely use it.


I have a harmony one the Exit button switches between tuners when watching live tv.

All of these issues can be solved with a Logitech Harmony One (or similar) fantastic remote.

How about a powersave button that sort of powers down the tivo..stops the drive from buffering but lets you just watch live tv direct or something similar...


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'd really rather not have any more buttons on the TiVo remote. Maybe a "shrink to original peanut size" button.

For standby, it seems like you could just have an option to put the TiVo in standby when TV power is off. Yes, you'd have to make an assumption of when TV power is on to keep things in sync, but you can probably figure that out pretty well based on other remote activity.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Standby mode also prevents recordings from being interrupted by the Emergency Alert System.


I didn't think the EAS would interrupt a recording? I'll come home and find the EAS scrolling on the TV, but Clear removed it, and my recordings were ok. And I've had it kick me out to Live TV while watching a recording, necessitating returning to Now Playing to finish watching. But never interrupt a recording.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I didn't think the EAS would interrupt a recording? I'll come home and find the EAS scrolling on the TV, but Clear removed it, and my recordings were ok. And I've had it kick me out to Live TV while watching a recording, necessitating returning to Now Playing to finish watching. But never interrupt a recording.


I've heard people suggest that the behavior differs between SA/Cisco and Motorola systems. I can't confirm that.

What kind of CableCard do you use?


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd like a button that would put a program on a black list. Would never again record as a suggestion, wishlist match, and would be skipped while channel surfing.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've heard that there are different levels of EAS -- personally I've only encountered the Force Tune version, which makes the TiVo switch to a specified channel (but only if it's not in Standby).


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I vote for just having 3 or 4 programmable, learning buttons. This would allow adapting the tivo remote to most systems that are more complex than turning on a tv.


----------



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

A button to open a web browser.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't use a Tivo remote except when setting up the remote codes for a specific Tivo. I don't use them for everyday operation of my Tivos. That's what my universal remote is for. I can program it to do everything the Tivo remote does and more so the addition of a single button on the Tivo remote is redundant and immaterial. Why redesign the Tivo remote when the added capability already exists in a universal programmable remote? The Tivo remote is fine if you have a barebones setup, but many of us have migrated well beyond the basics.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I didn't think the EAS would interrupt a recording? I'll come home and find the EAS scrolling on the TV, but Clear removed it, and my recordings were ok. And I've had it kick me out to Live TV while watching a recording, necessitating returning to Now Playing to finish watching. But never interrupt a recording.
> 
> 
> bkdtv said:
> ...


Comcast Houston switched to Cisco/SA about a year ago. They also have switched from SA DVRs to Cisco labeled DVRs.



wmcbrine said:


> I've heard that there are different levels of EAS -- personally I've only encountered the Force Tune version, which makes the TiVo switch to a specified channel (but only if it's not in Standby).


Then I guess we're lucky. I've never had it kick out a recording. I would be pissed beyond words if a recording was lost due to EAS.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Standby mode also prevents recordings from being interrupted by the Emergency Alert System.


Wow! Really? Did not know that. Cool.

I only use standby now to shut the thing up when I'm not at the viewing chair and have only the TiVo remote. (See the need for an A/V power button above. Yes. Mute would work, too.)

Trivia: I have the cheapee Toslink optical combiner because my A/V receiver only has two optical ports. I need to connect the optical audio on the new and old HD Tivos and my Macbook Pro. I found out the combiner/splitter only works if only one input is active. Putting the unused TiVo into standby makes that work - where you can connect both at the same time.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Then I guess we're lucky. I've never had it kick out a recording. I would be pissed beyond words if a recording was lost due to EAS.


IIRC, it doesn't completely kill them (anymore -- it did in the first implementation), but you get a recording of the emergency channel instead of whatever channel you wanted, for a few seconds/minutes. Although I once had a recording cancelled entirely when its start time fell in the middle of an alert.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I've heard that there are different levels of EAS -- personally I've only encountered the Force Tune version, which makes the TiVo switch to a specified channel (but only if it's not in Standby).


I've had it mess up several recordings and get recorded. The worst thing is it switches temporarily to a fringe UHF broadcast channel so I get a minute of some begging preacher.

No. The real worst is that I've only once had the EAS message be real. For whatever reason they trigger it at 2-3AM about every week, besides the once a month daytime test.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Lots of good suggestions in this thread.

Nobody has yet mentioned the two most useless buttons already on my remote. Those are Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down. I turned off suggestions about 10 years ago on my first TiVo and haven't had the desire to re-enable them. So the only thing I ever use those buttons for is to confirm some other operation.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Nobody has yet mentioned the two most useless buttons already on my remote.


Well, this is the thread for adding buttons, not subtracting them. Though I suppose those go together, if you're determined to keep the button count down... I was very concerned, a while back, when TiVoPony implied that they were considering dropping the Aspect button, which I use all the time. For me, the least useful buttons are Live TV, Record, and TV Input.


----------



## billyjoebob99 (Jan 13, 2007)

One word: QWERTY.

I saw a remote for someting the other day that looked like any generic remote on the outside that slid open like a cell phone to reveal a qwerty keyboard.


----------



## xekester (Nov 11, 2005)

This.

Xekester


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

jkovach said:


> I'd like a button that would put a program on a black list. Would never again record as a suggestion, wishlist match, and would be skipped while channel surfing.


You can avoid the suggestions by giving the program thumbs down. If you don't like anything else on the channel you can remove it from the channel list and you'll solve the second two cases.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

toggle closed captioning.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

Dispense Beer


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

billyjoebob99 said:


> One word: QWERTY.
> 
> I saw a remote for someting the other day that looked like any generic remote on the outside that slid open like a cell phone to reveal a qwerty keyboard.


I had the same idea. Doing stuff like entering RSS and podcast URLs on the grid are torture worthy of Gitmo.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> For me, the least useful buttons are Live TV, Record, and TV Input.


For me (for many others?) the Live TV button is very important. It's how you flip between two currently recording programs. E.g. if you are recording two football games on Sunday, you can toggle between them every 1/2 hr or so. There are so many timeouts and commercials in football that I can easily watch two games at a time (the 30-second skip helps).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I use live TV fairly often, even though I don't watch "live TV" all that often.. that is, not for long periods of time. But I do buffer up CNN or other channels to use as background noise (I don't consider that actively watching).

I use the input button ALL the time, since S3 is on TV input #1, and my Toshiba XS32 is on input #2 -- and ITS inputs are my S3, my TivoHD, and my series 1 used for rare manual recordings [which I will likely unplug when I get everything off of it, if not sooner].


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> ... For me, the least useful buttons are Live TV, Record, and TV Input.


I use Live TV ALL the time - how else to switch between tuners - this is the only way to watch two sporting events simultaneously.

Record comes in handy once in a while, TV Input almost never.


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

In lieu of a qwerty-type keypad, I'd settle for the ability to enter text using the numbered keypad much like one does for texting on a regular cell phone instead of the horrible virtual keyboard on the menu screens.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jbernardis said:


> I use Live TV ALL the time - how else to switch between tuners


Info, Down, Select.

Not as convenient as one button, I guess, but I rarely do it.


----------



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Stolen from the
> 
> If you could add any button to the Tivo remote what would it be?


Closed captioning on/off button.


----------



## harrinpj (Oct 29, 2004)

I would really love to have a "go back to what I was watching last" button. I'm constantly stopping a show to go check the to-do list or season pass manager. It would be nice to have some sort of resume button that will start playing the program I was watching last at the point that I stopped watching it instead of having to hit "tivo" twice, then "select" (if the program is in a folder) and then "play."


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

billyjoebob99 said:


> One word: QWERTY.
> 
> I saw a remote for someting the other day that looked like any generic remote on the outside that slid open like a cell phone to reveal a qwerty keyboard.


Kind of like the newer PDAs. I really like this idea. Would make Tivo Search SO much more useful. I find myself avoiding using the search just because entereing the text is so cumbersome.

A qwerty keyboard would be a true upgrade worth paying for.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

A button to either turn off buffering on both tuners or to change both channels to channels I dont receive. Speeds up transfers to/from PC and MRV.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

My top choice would be a closed captioning toggle. Second would be a standby button. Third would be a "now playing" button.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tim1724 said:


> My top choice would be a closed captioning toggle. Second would be a standby button. Third would be a "now playing" button.


BTW, the peanuts that came with DirecTiVos (which will also work with other models) have a "List" (NPL) button. Standby and List are both available as discrete codes if you have a Universal remote.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lew said:


> A button to either turn off buffering on both tuners or to change both channels to channels I dont receive. Speeds up transfers to/from PC and MRV.


How much does it speed up transfers?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

billyjoebob99 said:


> One word: QWERTY.
> 
> I saw a remote for someting the other day that looked like any generic remote on the outside that slid open like a cell phone to reveal a qwerty keyboard.


look at what these dudes did for 40 bucks:

http://efo.buy-lowest.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=180

It's an HTPC remote with a qwerty keyboard and a trackpad. Sort of like a balckberry but instead of the screen they put a mouspad on top of the keyboard.

it's fugly and not really usable for tivo, but i was surprised what they can squeeze into a 40 dollar device. So maybe a new tivo remote could afford to have qwerty....


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

the original directivos had button shortcuts in the UI- I think pressing down on live tv for example switched tuners (it's been a while...)

For some of these I dont know why tivo doesn't just use creative thinking like that. Down or up on a video could easily toggle CC.

they could figure out something from the tivo menu that would put it in standby.

etc.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I figured I would bump this since TiVo asked again to see now with the Premiere out, if people would change their answers.

Facebook: What button would you add?


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Brightness - this should automatically tune to an intelligent program


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

My vote is for a search button, or at least a IR code to get directly to search that I can program into my harmony.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It looks like TiVo+4 should take you to search so I would imagine there should be a way to program it.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1709


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

True, TiVo+4 does take you to the built in search, but not the TiVo "Search" Beta which is what I prefer to search for OnDemand as well as live tv.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

A sleep button woud be ideal.. that's the only thing I often turn to use my universal remote over my Tivo peanut for. How you would implement this.. I have no idea.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I now have a TiVo Premiere.

I miss my now playing list button that my old Sony remote had. And while I rarely used it, I miss my standby button, too. I wish it was easy to put the Premiere into standby. That big green "ON" light is always on now. It's much larger and more noticeable than the little green LED the Sony SVR-2000 had. I know I can shut off ALL front panel lights, but that would mean I don't see the record light(s). I DO want those. Not a major deal, though.

Not only would I like to see those buttons, I think I would like to see some buttons go away. Do I need separate "Live TV" and "Guide" buttons? My Sony remote had one that did both.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tony Chick said:


> Brightness - this should automatically tune to an intelligent program


Gallagher, is that you?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

streaming button.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I again ask for a couple of programmable buttons. Just turning on and off the TV is not enough. Just one more for reciever or Home Theater Power would be enough for me as they trigger macros in our home automation system that handle the rest. Still, just one programmable button short of using the tivo peanut for the whole home theater.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> I now have a TiVo Premiere.
> 
> I miss my now playing list button that my old Sony remote had. And while I rarely used it, I miss my standby button, too. I wish it was easy to put the Premiere into standby. That big green "ON" light is always on now. It's much larger and more noticeable than the little green LED the Sony SVR-2000 had. I know I can shut off ALL front panel lights, but that would mean I don't see the record light(s). I DO want those. Not a major deal, though.
> 
> Not only would I like to see those buttons, I think I would like to see some buttons go away. Do I need separate "Live TV" and "Guide" buttons? My Sony remote had one that did both.


A piece of electrical tape can take care of the power LED


----------



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

Stormspace said:


> You are probably right. I don't have that button on my Harmony and my S2DT remote has all the letters rubbed off so the live button isn't visible, so I rarely use it.


I programmed the 'Exit' key to be 'Live TV'. I also programmed the 'Menu' key to be the 'TiVo' button.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> I again ask for a couple of programmable buttons. Just turning on and off the TV is not enough. Just one more for reciever or Home Theater Power would be enough for me as they trigger macros in our home automation system that handle the rest. Still, just one programmable button short of using the tivo peanut for the whole home theater.


Again, the "TV Power" button can be programmed to turn off the receiver and the TV simultaneously. There is a procedure for it. I believe it walks you though in the menus even. If not, you can find it here by searching.

Mine is programmed to turn on/off my LG TV and Pioneer reciever. Volume controls receiver, "Input" toggles inputs on the TV. "Mute" mutes the receiver.

-DPF


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> Not only would I like to see those buttons, I think I would like to see some buttons go away. Do I need separate "Live TV" and "Guide" buttons? My Sony remote had one that did both.


Your Sony only had one tuner. Do you not have a need to both switch tuners and bring up the guide with a single button press?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Your Sony only had one tuner. Do you not have a need to both switch tuners and bring up the guide with a single button press?


Hmmm... I had not thought of it that way.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I need a button that sets all channels to CCI 0x00.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

A mute button for the kids.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

DPF said:


> Again, the "TV Power" button can be programmed to turn off the receiver and the TV simultaneously. There is a procedure for it. I believe it walks you though in the menus even. If not, you can find it here by searching.
> 
> Mine is programmed to turn on/off my LG TV and Pioneer reciever. Volume controls receiver, "Input" toggles inputs on the TV. "Mute" mutes the receiver.
> 
> -DPF


That scheme does not work for projector based home theaters. Almost all HID lamp driven projectors require 2 presses of the power button seperated by a pause to confirm power off. Its a safety thing for the lamp.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Pip


----------

